# 26 year old Army veteran (US) considering living in the Philippines



## Rest (Dec 22, 2017)

Hello everyone this is my first post.
I’m from NYC and live here currently. 

I receive 860 dollars for the rest of my life from the government (VA disability compensation) and am considering moving to the Philippines.

I’m not satisfied with life in the US and would consider staying in the Philippines for 1 year and if I love it, for life. 

I have several questions.

1. Are there others like me living in the Philippines? 
2. Is moving to the Philippines and living well as possibility?
3. Cons and pros of leaving the US as a young man to live and essentially retire in the Philippines?

Any other input welcome. Thank you!


----------



## Manitoba (Jun 25, 2014)

Assuming that the $860 is after tax net income that is roughly 43k p a month. It is possible to live on that, many locals raise families on much less than that. I am assuming that you also get medical benefits as a retired military? 

However it would be a major lifestyle adjustment to survive on that amount for a westerner. Doable but difficult. You would not be living in a high rise condo in Manila but a small apartment or small house in a province. It can be a nice lifestyle if that is what you want. 

I would recommend that you look into the SRRV. As ex-military your costs are very low and the deposit requirement is also less. A tourist visa renewed would quickly eat into your income.


----------



## Hey_Joe (Sep 13, 2016)

Yes, it's possible but you'll be hovering at the above poverty level.

You won't qualify for the SRRV Visa until you are 50 unless you are a former Filipino it's 35, but will qualify for the 
SRRV COURTESY / EXPANDED COURTESY using your DD214 when you reach 50 unless you are a former Filipino it's 35. It used to be a requirement that you needed to prove you were actually stationed in The PI but no longer. PRA: Philippine Retirement Authority

I'm considering changing from 13(A) to SRRV because the benefits are greater but I first need to be downgraded to a tourist visa before PRA will allow me to apply.

You want to be completely debt free before you come here because you will need all of $860 here.


----------



## Rest (Dec 22, 2017)

Hey_Joe said:


> Yes, it's possible but you'll be hovering at the above poverty level.
> 
> You won't qualify for the SRRV Visa until your 35 but will qualify for the
> SRRV COURTESY / EXPANDED COURTESY using your DD214 when you reach 35. It used to be a requirement that you needed to prove you were actually stationed in The PI but no longer. PRA: Philippine Retirement Authority
> ...


My income is free from garnishment if I did have debts. 

Thanks to you both for the replies. 

I would have free healthcare through the Veteran Affairs hospital.

Would working part time somewhere supplement my income so that I can enjoy money of what the Philippines offers? 

Is 860 truly that low?


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

Rest said:


> My income is free from garnishment if I did have debts.
> 
> Thanks to you both for the replies.
> 
> ...


Greetings and welcome,

$860us per month is low but not that low. You can live here in some areas on that amount or less. The financial issue for you is that no matter what, the cost of living does go up--even here. So in 20, 30, or even 40 years from now the cost of living raises you will get will likely not be able to then cover your living expenses. In most cases working here is not possible as a special working permit is needed for any authorized employment. Without that permit you can be arrested and deported.

Your VA medical benefits are great but there is not a VA hospital in the Philippines. Only a small and some say useless VA clinic in Manila. The closest VA hospital is in Guam, a three hour or so flight from Manila.

If you are thinking of coming here as a result of an online relationship or dating site you need to really rethink the decision. Come here, yes. But come and investigate unattached and not obligated to someone you "think" you know. Chances are you will be sorely disappointed and lose a lot of $$$ you can't afford to lose.
If you do come over, no matter what - leave yourself a way out. You may very well need it.


----------



## Rest (Dec 22, 2017)

I am going for myself. I have no troubles for women. My goal is to live a peaceful and fulfilling life outside of the rat race. 

Date around, go out a few times a month, work out, go to the beach, eat, cook. 

Maybe find work? (Part time)

I was told the VA in Manila takes care of most needs.


----------



## Hey_Joe (Sep 13, 2016)

Rest said:


> My income is free from garnishment if I did have debts.
> 
> Thanks to you both for the replies.
> 
> ...


Yes, $860 is low. The cost of living is increasing. Where did you plan on staying?

There is no VA Hospital in The Philippines. It's an outpatient Clinic, same as Guam and other nearby areas. The closest VA Hospital is Hawaii.

I suggest you read the Manila VA Benefits Fact Sheet. "ONLY" SC conditions are covered. https://www.visn21.va.gov/docs/VA_Manila_Benefits_Fact_Sheet.pdf

https://www.va.gov/directory/guide/division.asp?dnum=1

VA Facilities

https://www.va.gov/directory/guide/division.asp?dnum=1

As a Foreigner on a tourist visa, you will not "legally" be permitted to work.


----------



## Hey_Joe (Sep 13, 2016)

Asian Spirit said:


> . The closest VA hospital is in Guam, a three hour or so flight from Manila.


No VA Hospital in Guam. It's an outpatient clinic same as Manila. Closest VA Hospital is Hawaii.

https://www.va.gov/directory/guide/state.asp?STATE=GU&dnum=1


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

Hey_Joe said:


> No VA Hospital in Guam. It's an outpatient clinic same as Manila. Closest VA Hospital is Hawaii.
> 
> https://www.va.gov/directory/guide/state.asp?STATE=GU&dnum=1


Ah okay thanks. Thought there was one on Guam. Too far to go in an emergency anyway and expensive.


----------



## Rest (Dec 22, 2017)

I’ve done my research with the VA in Manila, it is exactly the same as my VA hospital in nyc. I’m covered.


----------



## Hey_Joe (Sep 13, 2016)

Rest said:


> I was told the VA in Manila takes care of most needs.


Know in advance that The VA Clinic is not a permanent entity. It's funded Fiscal Year to Fiscal Year and is currently only funded until FY2018 ends. Some say it will finally close up when the last Filipino Vet from WW2 dies. 

The VA just authorized FMP for Veterans in The PI (For SC Conditions ONLY) so you may have to end up using The FMP for your SC Conditions.

My point is don't come here thinking The VA clinic will always be there to take care of your SC needs in the future.


----------



## Hey_Joe (Sep 13, 2016)

Rest said:


> I’ve done my research with the VA in Manila, it is exactly the same as my VA hospital in nyc. I’m covered.


Not sure where you did your research but if you want further inf. to clarify what I'm conveying to you as a Vet who uses the VA Clinic in Manila, then post a few questions on the same subject here and see what replies you receive.https://groups.yahoo.com/neo/groups/US_Military_Retirees_Of_The_Philippines/info


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

Rest said:


> I’ve done my research with the VA in Manila, it is exactly the same as my VA hospital in nyc. I’m covered.


You will find that information you get from any government agency at home in the US is quite often different than reality. That is due to the fact they don't deal with overseas issues every day as is done here. For accurate information on your Social Security Disability payments and even VA concerns contact the US Embassy in Manila and the VFW Post in Angeles City.


----------



## Rest (Dec 22, 2017)

“Service-connected U.S. Veterans who receive care through the OPC may be treated for their non-service connected disabilities within the available scope of services and resources of the OPC.”

Directly from the government website


----------



## Rest (Dec 22, 2017)

Thank you, will do


----------



## mogo51 (Jun 11, 2011)

Welcome to the forum. We had a similar post recently from a young man a bit older than you, but still in his 30's. I am not an American and cannot comment on your War Pension entitlements.
But I have lived in Asia for more than 8 years, 7 plus in Thailand and now in the province La Union in North Luzon.
There is some good advice coming from the members here, who have a lot of experience and knowledge, please read them carefully and take the advice. 
I can guarantee you that you will last a few months at most before you have a 'pillow warmer', it is the nature of the beast. Not that that is a bad thing, but it will drain your finances.
They are liveable at the moment, but who know what the cost of living here will be in 10 years and you have a lot longer to think about than 10 years!!!
You could always come here for 6 or 12 months and have a good look around and see if you like the country. It is very different here and I urge caution to you.


----------



## Rest (Dec 22, 2017)

Thank you sir. I won’t be supporting anyone or their lifestyle. I appreciate the advice and welcome more.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

*Short cuts*



Rest said:


> Thank you sir. I won’t be supporting anyone or their lifestyle. I appreciate the advice and welcome more.


Here's some short cuts that could get you on your way you sound serious and I was surprised to find a fellow Navy buddy did the same thing he's single and here on a disability.

Philippine Consulate finder map for the US, click on your state: Embassy of the Philippines - Consulate Finder Map

PDF SRRV document: http://www.pra.gov.ph/As_in_detailed_SRRV_Explanation_090613_2.pdf

Philippine PRA website with quick look table and various SRRV options costs: PRA: Philippine Retirement Authority

Good luck Rest.


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

Welcome to the Forum Rest, hope you enjoy and find the answers that you seek.
While I don't know what your disabilities are and none of my business but a question, are you able to work both physically and mentally? If so you have many options but it appears not in PH. as there are too many hurdles based on your age, one option if you have the cash would be to look at the SIRV but from memory requires some US 75K to avail and don't recall age restrictions, the SRRV options start at 35 but given your circumstances may be worth touching base with the PRA.
Have you ever been to the Philippines before? if not then as other members suggest go and taste the country on a tourist visa and see if it's to your liking.
As others suggest living on your offered budget will be tight unless you live as the majority of the locals do in one of the provinces, a good life as experienced by my self with my extended happy and content family but not my final choice of lifestyle.
Again good luck and hope you find some answers both here and on the net.

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## Rest (Dec 22, 2017)

Thank you brother. I will give it a 6-12 month stay.


----------



## fmartin_gila (May 15, 2011)

Rest said:


> Thank you brother. I will give it a 6-12 month stay.


A wise decision. As has been mentioned, keep an escape method open.

Fred


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

fmartin_gila said:


> A wise decision. As has been mentioned, keep an escape method open.
> 
> Fred


Fred firstly how are you sailing these days? Same old same old here to date. 
I have seen "keep an escape method open" mentioned many times both here and other sites.
While I understand the philosophy do not seem to relate this to my situation here in PH little different to when Married over 30 years ago in love etc. finally to divorce 22 years later and that was my lot. Some protections we have agreed to put in place but property related, at the end of the day without being cynical and harsh on my better half, have to trust and go with the flow. My life now, same I am sure for others.
My close friends in OZ suggested and pushed pre nuptial contracts and maybe in Oz may hold sway or no I sincerely doubt any recognition in PH. thus not bothering to follow those paths. So much to learn and absorb on this site and in life, value the contributions from all.

To the OP, may your lot here in PH. bring rewards such as many of us experience, slowly slowly wins the race, good luck and good fortune to you and all.

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

My take on an escape method is to have an enough money in a seperate bank account to afford a flight back to your home country should it be needed.


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

Gary D said:


> My take on an escape method is to have an enough money in a separate bank account to afford a flight back to your home country should it be needed.


That's it exactly and is what I meant. Too many guys come over and one way or another end up without a pot to p*ss in or a window to throw it out of.
In years past I have seen homeless (American) expats in Ermita Manila close to the embassy. No home, No family (here or in the states) and no way out. Out of the nine or ten I personally talked with there were eight that told me they let themselves be taken advantage of by a local lady. I have no reason to doubt them.
Point is, it's desperately important to have funds stashed away in a local bank for a quick exit home or have someone back home have funds set aside for you if it becomes needed. No matter how nice the people here seem to be; no matter how quaint life here seems. It is a false impression a new arrival has and it can be a fatal mistake to not plan ahead.


----------



## Manitoba (Jun 25, 2014)

Asian Spirit said:


> ......
> Point is, it's desperately important to have funds stashed away in a local bank for a quick exit home or have someone back home have funds set aside for you if it becomes needed. No matter how nice the people here seem to be; no matter how quaint life here seems. It is a false impression a new arrival has and it can be a fatal mistake to not plan ahead.


Funds in a bank account?

How about cash in a packed and ready run bag?

I have always had a run bag, ever since I was about 12 years old and we made an emergency kit back in the scouts. 

It has changed over the years in response to whatever I see as the threats but I always have an emergency bag with the essentials for living for at least 48 hours plus enough cash and an extra unused credit card to get me out of wherever I am. Change of clothes, toilet paper, first aid kit, cash, medicines, photocopies of all important documents. (Actually, my passport is in it right now.) some rope, a camping towel bottled water,.... you get the idea.

When my circumstances change or the threat changes the bag changes first thing.


----------



## Maxx62 (Dec 31, 2013)

Rest said:


> Hello everyone this is my first post.
> I’m from NYC and live here currently.
> 
> I receive 860 dollars for the rest of my life from the government (VA disability compensation) and am considering moving to the Philippines.
> ...


You're not going to be able to go out and have much fun on that amount of money, and staying home without much to do maybe kinda hard to accept at your age. If you want to be able to meet girls and have a good time, then you're gonna need about twice the amount of money that you're talking about. 

Yes, it is possible to live well over here (again, assuming that you're talking about more than just 40,000 Php a month) but you will still have to make some big sacrifices to your life style. Probably a lot less steak and hamburger than what you're used to, and lot of people don't even have hot running water in their houses. Also, the traffic over here is worse than back in the states, and the only thing I can compare it to is the traffic I encountered in Los Angeles following the Northridge Earthquake, when a lot of bridges and overpasses had been knocked out. 

Well, the pros are that there a lots of pretty girls all over the place. I'm a gross old man pushing sixty, but sometimes when I go to the mall young ladies still say hi to me. 

The cons are that this is really a different culture, and you have to constantly be on your toes for con artists. The rule of thumb over here for the locals seems to be that if you can cheat someone, do it! The other day my wife and I stopped at a roadside stand to pickup some vegetables. We stop at this same stand all the time, but the lady working there tried to give me one kilo of bananas while charging me for two. I pointed it out to her, and she laughed about it and gave me another kilo. The locals cheat each other all the time, it's normal over here, and usually when the catch each other doing something dishonest, they don't usually get too angry about it, they just laugh and then they do what is correct. For me constantly watching out for dishonesty coming from others is a major negativity, but for the locals it is just a part of life. When a pretty cashier or bank teller flirts with you, always double check your change, because chances are they may have cheated you. 

The other major con is that that the air pollution can be very bad over here in certain areas, and if you have asthma, you probably want to think twice about moving here due to the humidity and the pollution. Another thing is that the sanitary conditions aren't very good here, and if you're eating in a cheap restaurant, then you'd probably better bring your own utensils, or bring some 70% isopropyl alcohol to clean your knife and fork. 

Well, in my opinion you're probably gonna want to have more cash coming in before you move to a place like this, or else you're not gonna be very happy, and you'll just be bored. Also, it's virtually impossible for a foreigner to earn an income over here, so if you come up with a plan to increase your income, it will have to involve money from the US, and not money from over here.

If you're a veteran, then why not consider applying for a civil service job such as a postman, policeman, or prison guard? The Philippines isn't going anywhere, and you can still come over here once a year on vacation.


----------



## fmartin_gila (May 15, 2011)

Gary D said:


> My take on an escape method is to have an enough money in a seperate bank account to afford a flight back to your home country should it be needed.


Or in hand as Manitoba mentioned and I fully agree with. For many years, I have also maintained a 'bug out bag/run bag' or whaterver you wish to call it.

Fred


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

Gary D said:


> My take on an escape method is to have an enough money in a seperate bank account to afford a flight back to your home country should it be needed.


My take on escape methods has changed, honestly never thought about it and simply devoted my life to my family, after being burnt once there is always safety nets as you and others suggest and yes, unfortunately I too now look at preserving my longevity in a way that I will and can be happy with. Sad perhaps but definitely a reality worth thought.

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## Tiz (Jan 23, 2016)

As you are only 26, I think the biggest concern is what will your $860 per month buy you in 50 years time.

Inflation is relatively low at the moment, there's certainly no guarantee that it will remain so.

Even if inflation averages only 3% per annum, your $860 will be be equivalent to less than $200 in today's terms after 50 years.


----------



## mogo51 (Jun 11, 2011)

Tiz said:


> As you are only 26, I think the biggest concern is what will your $860 per month buy you in 50 years time.
> 
> Inflation is relatively low at the moment, there's certainly no guarantee that it will remain so.
> 
> Even if inflation averages only 3% per annum, your $860 will be be equivalent to less than $200 in today's terms after 50 years.


My thoughts exactly.


----------



## Hey_Joe (Sep 13, 2016)

Where are you considering living in The Philippines? 

26? Average time to accumulate 40 SS Credits is 4 per year, 10 years of "working". You likely do not even have the needed 40 SS credits yet, correct?

Have you considered the serious repercussions of not having 40 SS credits and wanting to live/retire here at 26 years old, and never be eligible for SS in your older years?


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

Rest the OP seems to have backed off, no replies. If you are still about can I ask if your pension is indexed? If it is then generally You should maintain your living standard in PH. no different to the rat race in any country, I asked in an earlier submission If you are able to work, gain employment with your disability/s, no answer. Can you enlighten me/us? What are your options in your home country compared to a third world/developing country?

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## Rest (Dec 22, 2017)

I can work, my disabilities are non crippling or visible. 

My plan is to teach English online to supplement my income. Is that an option? I also realize retirement at my age is not realistic


----------



## Simon1983 (Jun 6, 2016)

Rest said:


> I can work, my disabilities are non crippling or visible.
> 
> My plan is to teach English online to supplement my income. Is that an option? I also realize retirement at my age is not realistic


You can teach English online here, although I'm not too sure of the legality of that. You might find the internet is unreliable and you might also find the hours are pretty strict if you want to make any decent money from it.

If you are just planning to live here for a year why not try finding a job in a BPO or something. The pay wont be great but will be more social than working at home.

I did some math myself about working online compared to working for a company, and when you factor in aircon, internet, etc working for a company seemed the way to go.

Plus there is more security here (knowing my take home every month, not losing money everytime I go to the bathroom or make myself a coffee). Also plenty of eye candy hehe.


----------



## Manitoba (Jun 25, 2014)

One word of advice: Make sure you have enough cash to get home in case you need to leave for whatever reason. 

There are stories floating around about people here who were taken by locals in a scam and have lost everything and do not have the means to get home and try to start over. I haven’t seen them yet but there are also stories of expats becoming beggars here as well.

Always have an exit plan in place and the ability to pull it off and get home.


----------



## Rest (Dec 22, 2017)

Simon1983 said:


> Rest said:
> 
> 
> > I can work, my disabilities are non crippling or visible.
> ...


What is that and how do I start ?


----------



## Hey_Joe (Sep 13, 2016)

Have you considered using your GI Bill here? Many do it. One of my retired military friends used his GI bill to go to a College in Baguio City. He loved it, received a stipend. 

Many VA approved schools to choose from in many locations here. Find them using the link. https://inquiry.vba.va.gov/weamspub/buildSearchCountryCriteria.do


----------



## Simon1983 (Jun 6, 2016)

Rest said:


> What is that and how do I start ?


BPO is Business Process Outsourcing. Basically a call center or IT help desk, or other type of back office support.

Start by looking on the job search websites, such as Indeed, Monster, LinkedIn.

Don't expect too high of a salary but at least it will keep you off the streets and you'll get to meet people and experience the Filipino culture.


----------



## Hey_Joe (Sep 13, 2016)

Simon1983 said:


> BPO is Business Process Outsourcing. Basically a call center or IT help desk, or other type of back office support.
> 
> Start by looking on the job search websites, such as Indeed, Monster, LinkedIn.
> 
> Don't expect too high of a salary but at least it will keep you off the streets and you'll get to meet people and experience the Filipino culture.


This ad looking for foreigners to work in a BPO on Clark appears in a local monthly magazine.


----------



## Zep (Jun 8, 2017)

Hey_Joe said:


> This ad looking for foreigners to work in a BPO on Clark appears in a local monthly magazine.


So why do you think they are looking for Foreigners? Fluent in English? If so why not just say that as there are many filipinos who are fluent.


----------



## Simon1983 (Jun 6, 2016)

Zep said:


> So why do you think they are looking for Foreigners? Fluent in English? If so why not just say that as there are many filipinos who are fluent.


Maybe the accent? Some of the call centers like to pretend they are not overseas.


----------



## Hey_Joe (Sep 13, 2016)

Zep said:


> So why do you think they are looking for Foreigners? Fluent in English? If so why not just say that as there are many filipinos who are fluent.


Almost 90% of nurses from the Philippines have failed English tests which are part of a hospital's bid to fill hundreds of vacancies. 
Medway Maritime Hospital in Kent said 52 out of the 59 candidates had failed one or more of the *listening, reading, writing and speaking tests.* 
Medway hospital Filipino nurses fail English tests - BBC News

----------------

12 Years of Pre-College Classes instructed in English, 4 Years of College Instructed in English and they still fail listening, reading, writing and speaking tests.

That BPO is likely looking for those who know each countries English (slang) language. English is not the same English in every English speaking country. Even in the states, depending what state one lives, different words are used to describe the same item or task.


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

Zep said:


> So why do you think they are looking for Foreigners? Fluent in English? If so why not just say that as there are many filipinos who are fluent.


Because that's what the ad said," Quality Foreigners" Conversant in English? A very good friend of ours has bad English but fluent in Spanish, he is a Pinoy and is supervisor in a call centre servicing Mexico. He travels there annually to cross the "T's"
Not to date met a Filipino who would/could or pretend to be fluent in English, many very good but not fluent, sorry only my observations.
I speak French very well but I am not fluent.
My better half speaks English very well and holds employment in Oz and is held in high regard, perhaps a novelty. Many times I query Bengie's grammar, words and intent of the same and oft times find his simple statements incorrect and certainly frustrating. Not good in a call centre. OMO.

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## Simon1983 (Jun 6, 2016)

Hey_Joe said:


> Almost 90% of nurses from the Philippines have failed English tests which are part of a hospital's bid to fill hundreds of vacancies.
> Medway Maritime Hospital in Kent said 52 out of the 59 candidates had failed one or more of the *listening, reading, writing and speaking tests.*
> Medway hospital Filipino nurses fail English tests - BBC News
> 
> ...


]

To be fair those tests are being relaxed now after they found even native English speakers failed the tests.

https://www.theguardian.com/society/2017/sep/23/nurses-language-tests-immigration-nhs


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

Simon1983 said:


> Maybe the accent? Some of the call centers like to pretend they are not overseas.


Honestly guys that ain't going to happen. My phone carrier here in OZ (Virgin Mobile if I may) have their call centres in Manila and Cebu, the lovely representatives I have chatted with over the last 15+ years do a great job and are very accomodating but their English is for want of a better word "plum pudding" but they get the job done and being with a Filipino for the last 6 years find the accent easier as the years roll on. Fluent no, many many years ago I asked to speak to someone that could understand English, I persisted and eventually spoke the an Aussie guy that sorted my problems, all good. Question? Was he an Aussie working in the Philippines? A quick connect to Optus in OZ? More likely a specialist in a PH call centre. Jobs for the astute?

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## Hey_Joe (Sep 13, 2016)

Simon1983 said:


> ]
> 
> To be fair those tests are being relaxed now after they found even native English speakers failed the tests.
> 
> https://www.theguardian.com/society/2017/sep/23/nurses-language-tests-immigration-nhs


English speaking callers to BPO workers who speak English as a 2nd language aren't as empathetic.


----------



## fmartin_gila (May 15, 2011)

bigpearl said:


> Many times I query Bengie's grammar, words and intent of the same and oft times find his simple statements incorrect and certainly frustrating. Not good in a call centre. OMO.
> 
> Cheers, Steve.


Think all of us with a Philippine partner have found this at some time or another. Sometimes is comical and sometimes not. Over the years, my Asawa & I have had many laughs and a few misunderstandings too. Sometimes life is not totally smooth dealing with different cultures & languages.

Fred


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

fmartin_gila said:


> Think all of us with a Philippine partner have found this at some time or another. Sometimes is comical and sometimes not. Over the years, my Asawa & I have had many laughs and a few misunderstandings too. Sometimes life is not totally smooth dealing with different cultures & languages.
> 
> Fred


Hear you well Fred as others will, relating the facts or wants opens a different dimension and as individuals cope/respond in unique ways to satisfy or quench our needs. Life is good. Thanks for your words Fred.

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## mogo51 (Jun 11, 2011)

Rest said:


> My income is free from garnishment if I did have debts.
> 
> Thanks to you both for the replies.
> 
> ...


Welcome to the forum. As said here it is livable, but modestly so and certainly not in Manila. Then as has been discussed on another similar post, if you want a 'pillow warmer' that means 2 living on the same funds and that makes it tighter. But a darn side cheaper than living in the States.
Working here is a nightmare.


----------



## hogrider (May 25, 2010)

My asawa speaks English very well, but I'd like to share a good recent example of how sometimes the subtleties of the grammar of a language are lost......We had pulled up to watch a family that had stopped by the side of the road and were feeding a passing camel (this is in Dubai). The guy was holding his young child in one arm whilst feeding some snacks to the camel. We agreed that we thought this a little dangerous, as anybody familiar with camels will know that they aren't always the friendliest of creatures, and one bite could have taken the child's head off. Talking about it once we were on our way, my wife said "Imagine that man feeding the camel with a baby" She didn't appreciate how it wrong that was and should have been " Imagine that man with a baby, feeding the camel" Lol.


----------



## Manitoba (Jun 25, 2014)

Simon1983 said:


> ]
> 
> To be fair those tests are being relaxed now after they found even native English speakers failed the tests.
> 
> https://www.theguardian.com/society/2017/sep/23/nurses-language-tests-immigration-nhs


I took a course in teaching English as a second language. The benchmarks we used had 12 steps. The basic 4 levels would get a person who could survive in English, the intermediate 4 steps were someone who could function in society in English and the last 4 steps were for people with not only a high degree of fluency but also required above average intelligence and education. The accent was not a factor as long as the person could be understood when they spoke.

A person at level 4 could ask for directions, read a simple document and follow basic instructions i.e. a recipe. (Comparable speaking and writing skills).They would have low levels of being able to differentiate between different words with similar meanings ( i.e ask or demand), would only could not understand nuisance of meanings and would revert to first language grammar/sentence structure on occasion.

A person at level 8 could have a discussion on a topic that they were knowledgeable about and read a document and read a document of several pages and provide a basic summary of what they had read. They would differentiate between common words and 

A person at level 12 could have a complex discussion on a theoretical topic, not necessarily one in which they were knowledgeable but could quickly grasp new concepts when presented in English. They would be able to read a complex document of many pages and produce a summary. They not only would understand nuisance of language but would get puns. (Puns are the lowest form of humour but require the highest language skills to understand.)

A person needed level 5 or 6 to immigrate or study at a Canadian university. 

I felt that not many people even native-born Canadians were much higher than an 8, even university educated people would often be about that. Someone with only high school education would be about a 6 or 7. A person at a level 12 would be exceptional as the non-language skill level required to exhibit the language skills is not all that common. (Ability to summarize and explain a complex document in any language let alone their second language.)

I would think a BPO would require a high-level English skill set, especially of they are dealing with technical or complex issues. In addition to English language skills, there is a need to understand local slang and idioms. Local accents would also be a positive.


Wonder what they pay a technically educated foreigner?


----------



## onb (Jul 19, 2014)

Rest said:


> I can work, my disabilities are non crippling or visible.
> 
> My plan is to teach English online to supplement my income. Is that an option? I also realize retirement at my age is not realistic


Hi Rest,

Welcome to the Forum.

You really need to think about your plan of retiring in the Philippines with that amount of money (about P42K+/month). How about your lifestyle? Consider your expenses--condo/apartment, utility bills, phone/cable bills, food (are you going to cook your own?), transportation/travel, and many others. But if you want a very simple life, then that amount may work. 

Depending on where you will stay, Metro Manila condo/apartment rates ranges from P10K to P30K, provinces will be definitely cheaper.

I'm a Filipino based in California but I travel to the Philippines at least twice a year. When I'm in the Philippines, I stay at my condo in Ortigas. 

Living in the Philippines is now expensive. As simple as dining out in a restaurant cost me at least P1,000, and that's just one to think about. Going to the grocery store, I spent at least P3,000 for just a few items.

-Snip-

Thank you for reading.


----------



## mogo51 (Jun 11, 2011)

Manitoba said:


> I took a course in teaching English as a second language. The benchmarks we used had 12 steps.
> 
> Very interesting Manitoba. I wonder if they have teacher shortages now in Canada. If they did that here, the classes would be empty!!!
> 
> ...


----------



## Manitoba (Jun 25, 2014)

mogo51 said:


> [.... They paid her 300 pesos for the day, she did not even have a chair and desk to sit at, had to spend the entire time on her feet!!!
> 
> 3rd world, that is being a bit kind!


It is no wonder that the best and the brightest here always try to leave at their first opportunity A single person could hardly feed themselves at that rate let alone have a place to live and a chance of a decent life. That is what an educated person gets.

Next time you get crappy service at a fast food place, remember that they have a test here to allow someone to be eligible to apply to leave the country and work at the McD's in Dubai. The person you had serve you at Jollibee here failed that test.


----------



## SimonAngeles (May 10, 2016)

Rest said:


> Hello everyone this is my first post.
> I’m from NYC and live here currently.
> 
> I receive 860 dollars for the rest of my life from the government (VA disability compensation) and am considering moving to the Philippines.
> ...



Sorry for the late reply but even if you could survive now on $860 a month, have you taken into account inflation. What's $860 going to buy you in 15 or 20 years time?


----------



## greenstreak1946 (May 28, 2017)

Hey rest

Think twice and maybe 3 times before making this move. The biggest issue is with your healthcare. In the Philippines you can only get treated by the VA for the disability issue from the service. They will not treat you for another health problem. It has to be connected to the disability. Also, most hospitals will demand payment up front before allowing you to enter or you will lay out on the street and die if it is serious. They don't care. I am a former Marine and I checked this out completely before coming there. I would say $860 is cutting it very thin. You could survive if no medical issues that you would have to pay for there. I hate to be the one with negative input but you need to make sure before going.


Art


----------



## Tim_L (Jul 14, 2018)

I would say that $860 is cutting it razor thin, I def could not live on that. Just my opinion based on my travels there.


----------

